# August POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for August photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of August in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## icassell

The Dark Storm by The Caper:






This is awesome (especially since it was done with a P & S)


----------



## Jeff Canes

#1 of A few skateboarding shots byZachGibson







Drummer boy of Jerome AZ by Flygning







London #4 by Fate


----------



## K_Pugh

it's gonna be hard this month! jeez.


----------



## snowalker

I like the skateboard picture.


----------



## invisible

"Green and Blue", by Birrini


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Quiet* by _SympL_


----------



## Dmitri

Sleeping Partners by Fangman

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133867


----------



## sarallyn

still by Peter_pan91







http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133660


----------



## Overread

Bowser by lextalionis - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1346027#post1346027


----------



## wchua24

i love the sand storm picture..


----------



## Chiller

Well, Im just going to quit taking photos.  These are awesome entries so far.


----------



## TGaston

Figured that I could post some of mine up, still new but here they are....

Gaston, sorry this is not in the rules, Arch.


----------



## Peter_pan91

Cool, got my picture up here, thank you sarallyn.


I'll come up with something sooner or later


----------



## Alex_B

TGaston said:


> Figured that I could post some of mine up, still new but here they are.



TGaston, I am afraid, you cannot nominate your own images here!

But do not worry, many forum-beginners make this mistake


----------



## Artograph

LOVE both "Still" and "Quiet"!!  Love them!


----------



## Heck

*Tyger, Tyger Burning Bright!*  by DragonMoon


----------



## invisible

"Sunrise, Sunset #5", by LinhTM


----------



## musiksykeo

i love the sunrise, sunset picture the most


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography




----------



## settons

the sunrise/sunset is amazing


----------



## BoblyBill

*Sunset Silhouett* - Casey


----------



## Dmitri

A Bit of a Rush by Abraxas

Thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135215


----------



## wmc1117

sunset silhouette is unreal! Awesome


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Quiet canal at night in Venice* by _Roger_


----------



## HJAlighire

I am new to this and let me tell you, these photos intimidate me! You people have done some amazing work. I only hope I can compare someday.


----------



## MadsKaizer

*Quiet canal at night in Venice

*This is so beautiful and almost unreal, how scary it sounds the lightning makes it possible to think it could be a computer generated scene. I admire the style you did this picture in.


----------



## Garbz

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136157


----------



## Overread

Old Gran from Chimps by tpe
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136284


----------



## manaheim

Spider's Jewels by tb2


----------

